# Apple TV sur ampli



## Nicosun (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Niveau branchement j'ai un soucis.

J'ai mon Apple TV (boitier noir première version) que j'aimerais brancher directement par HDMI sur mon ampli comme ma xbox pour bénéficier du son digital et pas d'un simple prologic 2 en passant par ma télé.

Mais quand je l'a branche directement sur mon ampli (Denon AVR 1713) et en mettant l'ampli sur la bonne sortie rien ne se passer, la télé n'affiche rien. 

J'ai interverti les câbles et aussi les sorties avec la xbox pour être sur que ce n'est ni l'entrée HDMI ni la câble en lui même qui soient défaillant, mais rien n'y fait...

Finalement je re-branche l'Apple TV directement sur la la Télé 

Si quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui peut se passer, merci d'avance.


----------



## begoodmac (22 Décembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas la solution, mais si tu branches l'Apple TV en HDMI sur la TV et en parallèle la sortie audio numérique sur l'ampli tu peux t'en sortir...


----------



## Nicosun (22 Décembre 2012)

J'y avais pensé, mais ma télé ne semble pas avoir l'option ARC donc j'utilise l'entrée optique de l'ampli pour récupérer le son de la télé et je n'ai plus de connectique optique libre.

C'est pas la fin du monde non plus, mais bon c'est chiant :rateau:


----------



## Bombigolo (22 Décembre 2012)

Il existe des repartiteurs toss link , 2 ou 3 entrées , mais il faut sélectionner l'entrée manuellement 

http://www.google.fr/products/catal...UIfDFueZ0QWP04CgBw&ved=0CFEQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers


----------



## Tuncurry (22 Décembre 2012)

Nicosun a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui peut se passer, merci d'avance.



Oui,  ton Denon ne sortira aucun signal qui ne matche pas la résolution exacte de ta TV. Si ta TV est une full HD au format 1920 par 1080, alors il faut la même chose en sortie de l'Apple TV. La tienne ne sortant que du 720p, tu es coincé.
Solutions: changer d'ampli, changer l'ATV pour une version 3 actuelle, passer par un upscaler, brancher l'ATV sur l'entrée du TV, ce que tu as déjà fait.


----------



## Nicosun (22 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour l'explication Tuncurry.

Je me douter que l'Apple TV était fautive vu mes tests, mais ça fait chier de repasser à la caisse pfff


----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2012)

Nicosun a dit:


> ....
> C'est pas la fin du monde non plus, mais bon c'est chiant :rateau:



ben non! Ca c'était hier.... enfin ça aurait dû être! mais les Mayas sont en retard visiblement


----------

